# DESPERATELY NEED CONTROLLERS



## Rgilberg (Nov 9, 2017)

I am in need of two controllers for my equipment as they appear to have been stolen. I need a controller for my snowex 7500 salter and for my sno-way megablade v-wing plow

(Posting for my husband so if I’m missing info needed please let me know!!)


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site, and that sucks.


----------



## Rgilberg (Nov 9, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome to the site, and that sucks.


Thanks, I'm trying anything to find the parts quick. Any ideas?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

punch the part number on the internet....i have a controller for a hitch spreader but i think it is only spinner and blast


----------



## Rgilberg (Nov 9, 2017)

Ya I’ve been trying that hmm idk I’ll keep searching


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you might find yours up for sale


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Watch your local Craigslist. Where are you located?


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

In the meantime you can hook your spreader up to a toggle switch. You won't have speed control, but it will get you through.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Can your dealer not get them in?


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey just letting you know , you don't need a snowex D5525 controller
Any of the controllers from veepro 6000/8000/7500/7550 will work

I'm currently using a old controller from a vpro 8000 with my 7550 , it's been working for 2 years now even after snowex support told me that you can only use a (5525) controller with a 7550

I took a chance on a old controller and it worked out for me , it was hard to find any honest information though I would pass it onto you and your husband

Also check out Ebay I've seen a few posted



Rgilberg said:


> I am in need of two controllers for my equipment as they appear to have been stolen. I need a controller for my snowex 7500 salter and for my sno-way megablade v-wing plow
> 
> (Posting for my husband so if I'm missing info needed please let me know!!)


----------

